# Wart removal-I code in



## KERRIEA

I code in a pediatric office. One of our providers would like to start using Cantharone topical treatment to destroy wart versus liquid nitrogen.  Can we use CPT 17110 for this? If not, what code or is it just a part of the E/M service?

Thanks
Kerrie


----------



## ajs

KERRIEA said:


> I code in a pediatric office. One of our providers would like to start using Cantharone topical treatment to destroy wart versus liquid nitrogen.  Can we use CPT 17110 for this? If not, what code or is it just a part of the E/M service?
> 
> Thanks
> Kerrie



That would be part of an E/M service.


----------



## KERRIEA

Thank you Arlene!


----------



## peachygirl

*Re: Cantharone*

Hello!
The description for 17110 includes "chemosurgery" [Destruction (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement)], which includes application of chemicals for destruction. We have always billed 17110 for cantharone removal of warts or molluscum.

Hope that helps!

-Mallory, CPC, CPCD


----------



## jholt12

Hi,
 Just wanted to add that I agree with Mallory. There are insurances that will even cover that Canthacur. We will bill it with the unspecified J code and have sent them out with doc. The down side is there are insurance that won't cover it too. 

Julia CPC, CPCD


----------



## DeeCPC

I agree with Julia and Mallory, we get paid for canthacur.

Dee
CPC,CPMA,CPCD


----------

